# Finnex 24/7 vs Current Satellite LED+



## c9bug (Feb 15, 2015)

I have both of these lights. Both are great, but I would keep in mind a few things. The 24/7 a much higher PAR rating on max. You have a pretty deep tank so this may be beneficial if you ultimately decide to add CO2 (it's always nice to have the option) or if you want to increase your lighting. Both of these lights are adjustable but you will need a timer if you stop using the 24/7 setting. I like the build quality of the current and the remote better than the 24/7.

If I were in your situation, I would go with the 24/7 so you can do medium lighting if you decide to go that route in the future. The Satellite plus only has 20 PAR at 24" meaning you will need another fixture if you want a different light level. 
Let me know if you have any other questions and I will do my best to answer them.

Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

umbro said:


> s
> 
> 
> Finally, if I step up my price point, is there something else out there that I should look into that will be much better?
> ...



current planted plus PRO or its sibling Ecoxotic come to mind..
Consider them what the 24/7 should be.. 

KILLER sale for this light:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...XX&subref=AA&gclid=CKWc2auK6coCFQMHaQodMowKyA



> 48" E-120 LED Fixture (Mfg# 9404), CD-88617, $156.72


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> current planted plus PRO or its sibling Ecoxotic come to mind..
> Consider them what the 24/7 should be..
> 
> KILLER sale for this light:
> Ecoxotic E-Series Full Spectrum LED Light Fixture: LED Aquarium Lighting


Can those be dimmed to the level he would desire for low lighting? If so, that seems the best choice.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## umbro (Feb 8, 2016)

thanks for the input. I had looked at the Satellite+ Pro but had some concerns about it being too bright and developing an algae problem. However, if it could be dimmed as you pointed out, that would be great. 
So do I understand correctly that I can program a daily cycle where the "mid-day" or brightest period is not full power? I do like some of the other features this light incorporates as well.

thanks again


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

umbro said:


> thanks for the input. I had looked at the Satellite+ Pro but had some concerns about it being too bright and developing an algae problem. However, if it could be dimmed as you pointed out, that would be great.
> So do I understand correctly that I can program a daily cycle where the "mid-day" or brightest period is not full power? I do like some of the other features this light incorporates as well.
> 
> thanks again





> Program daylight color spectrum
> 1. Press Daylight
> 2. Press any of the pre-programmed color spectrums and customize the color and intensity
> using the adjustment buttons until your desired color spectrum is acheived.
> Please see page 6 for daylight color spectrum recommendations


http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Sat-Plus-Pro-Instructions-Rev.pdf

It isn't "perfect" , you only have a 15min "set" ramp up/down..
Note: Ecoxotic and plus PRO are equiv. lights w/ th Eco being slightly better in design/quality/PAR.. theoretically..


----------



## umbro (Feb 8, 2016)

Those sale prices on the Ecoxotic E-Series are hard to pass up. The 48" is almost half the price of the Current Plus Pro and in line with the Satellite+ and Finnex 24/7.
The only negatives I have read are possible issues with overheating.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

umbro said:


> Those sale prices on the Ecoxotic E-Series are hard to pass up. The 48" is almost half the price of the Current Plus Pro and in line with the Satellite+ and Finnex 24/7.
> The only negatives I have read are possible issues with overheating.


At reduced output levels diode heat will be a minimum..


----------

